# xorg and vmware



## nedry (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello I am using vmware VMware® Workstation 12 Pro 12.5.1 build-4542065. And am trying to use the mouse in twm. Some very interesting things are happening, from a pure binary install using pkg it installs fine and so does the mouse work fine, building from source choosing defaults and vmware mouse drivers in xorg results in a mouse thats not usable, it moves but not properly. Do the standard vmware tools work with freebsd? If so how do i install the tools and enable the mouse to function properly. Its very strange as the same settings under virtualbox work fine.
Nedry


----------



## nedry (Nov 6, 2016)

Ok got it going, after compiling open-vm-tools and rewriting /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf all is working 
nedry


----------

